

Inside the Startup-Generating Secrets of Y Combinator - bjonathan
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2012/10/y-combinator-start-up-think-tank

======
dmansen
The first paragraph pretty much nails why I'm getting really sick of the
startup / SV culture. "The Art of Ass-Kicking." These don't sound like people
I'm interested in talking to or working with.

~~~
jasonshen
Dismissing people based on a few basic demographics (age, location, education,
skill set) doesn't really make you someone interesting to talk or work with
either... =)

~~~
dmansen
I'm mostly dismissing you because of the annoying title and subtitle of your
blog.

~~~
autophil
Huh? "The Art of Ass-Kicking" is a righteous name. I think your opinion
regarding this is an outlier.

In fact, your strong reaction to it proves it's a potent name.

~~~
endlessvoid94
I think he's pushing against it because it's a lot of hype and buzz, and
frankly sounds like it was written by either an advertiser or (even worse) a
politician.

I think it's natural for a certain kind of hacker to steer clear of such
indicators.

------
jasonshen
Randall has written a very interesting and painfully accurate book on the full
YC experience. If you have questions about our YC experience, feel free to
ask.

And for more info on the book - check out his site:
<http://randallstross.com/thelaunchpad/>

------
jordn
Makes YC sounds fairly easy to get into, as long as you have energetic
founders from good schools. I'm currently trying to find out what the Kalvin's
had achieved before applying.

Good read tho. Thanks.

~~~
tomasien
Despite the sound of it, YC is harder to get into than Harvard. This is both
statistically true based on acceptance and based on quality of applicant.

~~~
philh
If it's easier to apply to YC than to Harvard, acceptance rates don't
necessarily mean much.

(I suspect it's true that YC is harder to get into than Harvard, but I don't
know how to measure that difficulty. Perhaps start by asking what % of people
who get into YC would get into Harvard, and vice versa?)

------
jacques_chester
This sounds like a special kind of hell. I don't think I'd fit at all.

